# Is It Good To Buy Limited Edition Omega Watches?



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

What is your opinion of limited edition watches?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I have a few RLT ltd editions and I think it was worth buying them omegas etc if you like the watch buy it but ltd runs can be quite long with some manufacturers


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

It all depends really...

I have the Omega Speedmaster 50th Anniversary Patch watch...

However, if I didn't, I would gladly own any other variant, new or old.

It was my 40th birthday, and was in the window, and I wanted a new watch for that special occasion. It was interest free and I took up the option of it.

Re: the question... 'Is it good to buy limited edition omega watches..'

My only answer can be is....

It's good to buy ANY watches. If they make you feel good, and you enjoy them.. buy and enjoy!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't care if it's limited or not, just as long as I can get one!


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

in some ways you have to be careful of some limited editions - they can lose their value fast as well....

mind you, i agree with the other poster - so long as YOU like the watch then yep, go for it !


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's a specific spec you like (like special dial etc) I'd say go for it. If it is purely for an investment I would think again. Ltd editions tend to be priced higher than regular models and although they usually retain a fair ammount of that money, not all. As has been said above, Ltd editions usually aren't that ltd from large manuafacturers like Omega.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Example ( and good job I like the watch.) Porsche Design Chrono limited edition ( looks like the auto Speedmaster pro with day/date and silver dial) Cost my friend Â£ 1500 in the 90's, cost me Â£500 two years ago following prof valuation and now worth what ? . Despite the 7750 movement and careful treatment. The Omega would have been a better bet IMO but I wasn't the one who took the big drop on it. My friend now wears a Swatch......

Ong


----------

